# Milk tastes based on breed?



## QoTL (Jun 5, 2008)

Just curious if people had noticed a difference in taste based on breed?


My nubian has delicious milk- no after taste at all. It is creamier even than whole cow, more like 1/2 and 1/2 in my tea, but very drinkable.

My alpine's milk... will make good soap LOL. I don't think I could actually drink a glass of it.

Since I only have one girl from each group, I won't pretend it's a very good analysis, or very scientific 


Have you noticed a difference based on breed? (and I do realize individual goats have different tasting milk, even from within the SAME breed, so again, can't stereotype based on my experiences).


----------



## robinthegeek (Nov 18, 2004)

My Toggenburg's milk is extremely delicate, and will turn goaty in a hurry if not chilled extremely quickly. But, if handled correctly tastes just like cow's milk to me.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

If your Alpine's milk is not sweet, there's something wrong with her or with your mineral program. 

We like the Alpine's milk the best. 

The Mini-Mancha's milk is the creamiest.

The LaMancha is the middle of our favs.


----------



## shiandpete.1 (Aug 13, 2008)

Our cross bred lamancha Togg has very creamy milk but it gets goaty tasting quicker than the purebred lamancha. The best milk I had was from the Sable my sister boarded here, it was like 1/2 and 1/2 and so sweet and delicious!


----------



## saanengirl (Apr 7, 2009)

My Saanens have wonderful milk that will keep for 10 days during the winter or a week during the summer.


----------



## Lada (Jun 7, 2008)

I have milked both a Nubian and an Alpine/Oberhasli mix and both had great tasting milk. The Nubian's is definitely creamier and a lot more cream rises on her milk, but they both taste delicious.


----------



## wintrrwolf (Sep 29, 2009)

My saanen's milk tastes well like milk, I can't really tell the difference except for all the cream that rises to the top. My daughter said there was an after taste but she got the milk that was first milked with colostrum in it I forgot to move it to the freezer....


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> If your Alpine's milk is not sweet, there's something wrong with her or with your mineral program.


Not always true. There are certain goats in every breed who tend to have strong-flavoured milk no matter what.
But *usually* it is a handling or health issue.

Also, some people are much more aware of milk flavours than others.

With me, its not so much the taste as it is the texture. I prefer the taste/texture of the Nubians and Lamanchas over the Alpines and Saanens. Not that the Swiss breed milk wasn't good, it WAS, just not as good IN MY OPINION, as the Nubian and Lamancha.

Could be because I grew up on creamy Jersey milk.

And there is not a breed with THE BEST milk. Because everyone has different ideas of what is the best.


----------



## cathleenc (Aug 16, 2007)

the togg we had for a year had milk that would 'turn' when the weather was warm, becoming very strong and not tasty at all. It was not a cleaning nor handling nor mineral thing - it was her milk.

We loved our saanens milk till we got a jersey cow. The cow milk is so sweet and creamy that anything else just tastes wierd.

On the other hand, we love our goats more than our cow. Hence we have both.


----------



## hoofinitnorth (Oct 18, 2006)

NDs are known for sweet milk and high butterfat. They say fat = good flavor so that makes a lot of sense.


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

ozark_jewels said:


> Not always true. There are certain goats in every breed who tend to have strong-flavoured milk no matter what.
> But *usually* it is a handling or health issue.
> 
> Also, some people are much more aware of milk flavours than others.
> ...


Well said, and at the rate this question is re-asked, why not save that in a document so you can easily repost it?:hysterical:


----------



## cjb (May 2, 2006)

I'm just glad that this topic has remained civil (so far). 

We have Obers, Nubian and ND and the ND's milk tastes the sweetest to me. I prefer the Ober's over the Nubian because the Nubian's seems almost oily to me.

Our goats' milk also seems to taste better in the Winter than the Summer which may be all the greens they're eating in the Summer and/or the heat. Right now, I have everyone dried up so I would be happy to have any goat milk  We have a Jersey in milk right now but I will be drying her out in two weeks.

I will then be milkless. Waaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

I love the Obers. My favorites.


----------



## copperpennykids (Sep 6, 2004)

We, and many others, love our Saanen milk. Like cows' milk, but sweeter with no after-film in your mouth/throat. Cleaner.

Different lines have better taste - and of course, correct feeding, straining and cooling.

Goats' milk, is always tasty - kind of depends on what you are used to, and what your taste preferences are. To each their own! If you are purchasing, always try the milk of the goat (or her dam) that you are purchasing.


----------



## 4piecesof8 (Apr 7, 2010)

I posted a while back about our family doing a blind taste test with our Nubian VS Saanen. Both were creamy sweet and yummy, but on the hidden try-outs the Nubain won all four of us picked her milk. Not that one was better, one just was sweeter by a tad bit.


----------

